# Found these need IDed



## Lukenlynz4618 (5 mo ago)

Found these with the wife on a trail the other day. What are they? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Lukenlynz4618 said:


> Found these with the wife on a trail the other day. What are they? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 44283


I would guess Chicken of the woods. Please do a little investigation on your end, to ensure identity. NEVER assume what you hear from others is 100% accurate. Enjoy the hunt and benefits.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep! Those look like immature chickens to me. And do like Inthewild said. Too young to tell whether they might be Laaetiporous sufureus, or L. cincinnatus. And if you do decide to take some home, eat only a very small amount, without alcohol, the first time. With many polypores, some people will have a reaction to them no matter how edible they might be.


----------



## avngal_3367 (8 mo ago)

I concur *Laetiporus sp.*


----------



## AJOHNSON80 (Apr 25, 2021)

Lukenlynz4618 said:


> Found these with the wife on a trail the other day. What are they? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 44283


 It's chicken of the woods but small still. It is a polypore and edible. I love them.


----------

